#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  How to choose a secure WordPress theme?

## Bhavya

Picking the correct WordPress theme for our site is one of the most challenging and key decisions well have to take. Even though if we discover a theme thats stunning and offers all the features we want, well still need to make sure its secure for us to use. Can you guys tell me how to choose a most secure Wordpress Theme?

----------

